# Tyranid Redux



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't know if anyone else saw this on BOLS, but it sounds amazing!




Hi guys, the latest word bubbling around the tubes today is on the rumored Codex:Tyranids said to be coming in 2010. Lets get right to them:

The sources say they spoke to Phil Kelly during GD Germany. Here are the tidbits.

-4 New Tyranid species never before seen in a codex, one of which will make the current carnifex "look like a dwarf". ~I assume this would be the plastic Trygon 

-Tyranid Characters return... No so much individual creatures like Old One Eye, but these will be indicitive of big creatures that have survived through battlefields and evolved into something better.

-Plastic Hive Tyrant kit with wings.

-Codex is in the can and is written by Robin Cruddace (of codex Imperial Guard).

-Tyranids will have evolved rules and abilities to better counter the rapid emergence of mech that has accompanied 5th edition. (implied that Biovores will be viable)!

-Release in 2010


http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2009/08/40k-rumors-tyranid-tidbits.html


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

oh please! oh please!

hehe, First I have heard of this, but I hope it does not take long to get some more details


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

a plastic trygon would definately make me get a nid army


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally, having seen the rules in Anphelion Project, I'd much rather have a plastic Hierodule, preferably barbed


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

YES!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: So any clue what time of year? Maybe summer or early autumn?


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

YEEEESS!! :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds more like a wish list than a rumour, but to be honest the febuary spot is open and it would be more of a brush up codex than a total redo so could be the opener for 2010 plus would be ideal tie in after space hulk.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Coincides nicely with the spacehulk genestaelers and broodlord. Broodlord btw, is HUGE


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I didnt think that the new space hulk was actually modelled by GW (that could well have been a rumour), so any tie ins might just be coincidence- the models do look totally fantastic though.

The plastic trygon has been a rumour for at least the last 6 months... I certainly think its coming, though it makes me a little annoyed- models are just getting too big. IF you can get 3 trygons into a 1500pt list then you're gonna need the giant GW case just to move a small army.

I I think that nids desperately need some change to synapse (along the lines of hive nodes or a certain amount of synapse creatures on the board gives total coverage.. some change to it giving fearless/immunity to instant death would also be good) as well as another troops, elite and fast attack choice: a cheap scoring unit that doesnt need synapse really is a must (though obviously it would have to be relatively a lot worse then the troops that need synapse to function), for elites they need something that could deal with heavy infantry/vehicles- warriors with 2 sets of boneswords (like in 2nd), using them as rending powerweapons would be a good start, especially if you make them something like 2D6+S armour pen. Fast attack needs some serious fixing, I would make gargoyles plastic (and 1 scoring with a flying tyrant), raveners cheaper and have some sort of flying/floating anti-tank unit (mebbe something like a suicidal flying mine might be nice- slams into the tank infesting the crew with devourer eggs, doing D6 glancing hits plus D3 per turn but a 1 on the D3 ends it)... would be nice to have a heavy support option that could provide heavy support too, but I think the fex will cover that if its weapons load out is tweaked a little.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If they do the trygon it may be a smaller version of one, I mean c'mon the current codex shows a carnifex larger than a rhino but it isn't so I imagine it could just be twice the size of a carnifex.

In saying this I know SW and the Skaven are done this year but now 3 armies in 40k ar rumoured to be unleashed next year along side of rumoured Beasts of Chaos 4 armies in a year - if they do I will be happy but I still feel that certain dex's need doing before the nids.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hierodule*



jimmothy87 said:


> Personally, having seen the rules in Anphelion Project, I'd much rather have a plastic Hierodule, preferably barbed


Hierodules would be to many points for a standard game, scythed ones are (IIRC) 700 pts and barbed are another 100. WAY to big for a normal game.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Ah, but how many points for a Titan, or Gargant, or other super heavy stuff? (im not a 40k player, but id imagine theyre pretty expensive :/)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure, but you're not expecting to play one in a normal 40k game.

Having said that though wombat_tree isnt quite right- the hierodule are that expensive in apocalypse but if you play them in 40k (ie with opponents permission) you have to take them from IA4 when they are only 445-560pts (something like that): they gain a mass point (I think) but the weapons get downgraded a lot (eg barbed hierodule gets 2 TL S10 AP3 large blasts instead of the 12 S10 shots it would get in apoc).

If they so release a plastic trygon they will need to clear up its rules... currently the trygon used in 40k is far far harder then the apoc trygon- it gains a mass point and anything it DS's under that isnt a gargant/superheavy counts as being charged by the trygon instead (makes sense but its EVIL... I always wondered how DS'ing your trygon under a couple of scarabs in apoc could kill it...)


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

sorry to change the subject slightley but if this is true DE better be around the corner:ireful2:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually Tim/Steve, you can use the rules from Imperial Armor: Apocalypse for normal games of 40K, too. In the foreword it mentions that one of the goals of writing IA:A was to unify things into a single ruleset for both games.

But anyway... woot, Tyranids! Rawr!


----------



## Stochastic (Sep 23, 2008)

Whoo! Sounds like fun! Though I feel sorry for my DE friend... Also, I feel sorry for my genestealers with their ultra cheep tendrils, I expect those will got up at least 2 or 3 points.



Tim/Steve said:


> I think that nids desperately need some change to synapse (along the lines of hive nodes or a certain amount of synapse creatures on the board gives total coverage.. some change to it giving fearless/immunity to instant death would also be good) ....


I agree that synapse could do with a bit of a revamp, but what I'd really like would be having the number of Synapse creatures in play change the strength of some of the other powers. It kind of fits with the fluff about the increasing horror of the psychic swarm. Keep in mind that currently 8 synapse is the max possible in a regular force. (3 zoans 3 warriors and 2 HQ).
Eg for shadow in the warp the cumulative effects could be:
1-2 Synapse creatures =nothing
3-4 Synapse =current shadow in the warp
5-6 Synapse = -1 to leadership tests for psychers
7-8 Synapse = at start of their turn all psychers must take a leadership test. If they fail, they take a wound as they try to bash their brain out. Saves are as normal except no cover.

Catalyst could work so that for every 2 synapse creatures one tyranid unit in synapse range gets +1 initiative until start of next nid turn. Could either spread it out or focus it all on one unit for up to +4 init if you have full synapse. Also, there would probably have to be a leadership test passed.




Tim/Steve said:


> .. would be nice to have a heavy support option that could provide heavy support too, but I think the fex will cover that if its weapons load out is tweaked a little.


I'd like to get the biovore tweaked so that instead of catapulting spore mines like a basilisk (which never really fit with my view of nids) it shoots templates like a hellhound. You'd buy your weapon as before: frag, toxin, bio acid, but get an assault template that can be placed some X inches (eg 18) away from the biovore

Spore mines would then be units of their own that could be either fast attack or heavy depending on the number in the cluster and the kill point issue would be (in my mind at least!) resolved.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Interestingly Hastings for those that browse other rumer mills, said Nids were due in Feb.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

*Tyranid Rumor*

I personally hate Tyranids, mainly because my friend has like 10,000 + pts of them. Although he did find out some interesting info at our local hobby shop. Most of the owners know that our group of friends are their best customers and we know them pretty well. According to my Nid buddy he went up to the shop and found out that the store wasnt getting anymore Nid Codices or Battleforces. :wink: The attendent at the store hinted at new Nids on the way sometime in the first quarter or the end of it in 2010.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, Nid stock has been withdrawn from some places (most people are saying its the US thats mostly out of stock, UK/canada still seems to be right). Rumours of Nids being done around Feb-April have been around... but then the SW stock was withdrawn from shelves 14 months ago and they still havent quite got their new dex


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm 'Nids eyyy. The new space hulk has flickered tyranid interest within me. Hopefully new models


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Yup, Nid stock has been withdrawn from some places (most people are saying its the US thats mostly out of stock, UK/canada still seems to be right). Rumours of Nids being done around Feb-April have been around... but then the SW stock was withdrawn from shelves 14 months ago and they still havent quite got their new dex


True dat with the SW taking forever, but I dont even think they will get a new dex, most likely be like the Blood Angels style dex. Just download it as a PDF on GW website and new models.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the current 'nids models.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

DarKKKKK said:


> True dat with the SW taking forever, but I dont even think they will get a new dex, most likely be like the Blood Angels style dex. Just download it as a PDF on GW website and new models.


Their new dex is released 3rd October... about 15-16 months after old Codex recall. Cant see them spending that long doing Nids though.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

i asked the manager at my local GW, they discontinued the Tyrinid battleforce, i hapend to have bout the last one


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

coalheartly said:


> i asked the manager at my local GW, they discontinued the Tyrinid battleforce, i hapend to have bout the last one


Yup its on the gw site to


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Their new dex is released 3rd October... about 15-16 months after old Codex recall. Cant see them spending that long doing Nids though.


By any chance do you have a link to the spot on GW website that shows it? I havent put any effort into finding it because I still figured it wouldnt be until December until new SW stuff came out.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wait shows codex is out on the 3rd? Space wolves right. IF its nids Gw dropped the ball.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

From the UK website- I would link it but I think it would redirect you to the US site. That its the 3rd is a date thats been floating around- I think it was a sneak peak of a GW or somehting that finally nailed it down officially (see the SW rumours threat, its in tehre somewhere).

"This October the long awaited Codex: Space Wolves and stunning new range of miniatures howl into your local Hobby Centre! To coincide with this incredible release, all through this month, our stores will be running an amazing array of events and activities, from painting sessions to get your forces ready for battle to a series of huge games showcasing the feral might of the Space Wolves as they battle the myriad foes of the Emperor."


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I love my nids but I have been working on other things for a while. CSM, traitor guard etc. New codex and models would be nice, trygon anyone? But i do hope the DE and the inquisition get a look soon.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

DarKKKKK said:


> True dat with the SW taking forever, but I dont even think they will get a new dex, most likely be like the Blood Angels style dex. Just download it as a PDF on GW website and new models.


But Nids actually make GW money, unlike Space Wolves. Nids are one of the most popular races (4th i think after SM, Orks and CSM, but don't quite me on that.)

I would like to see a New dex and new minis would be nice but they are by no means a race that 'needs' an update. I would like them to do Dark Eldar, Inquisitorial armies, Necrons and then Nids 

Most of the Nid Models are Awesome. the only models that really need a re-do are a Hive Tyrant made Plastic along with plastic gargolyes and wings on warriors. Also a plastic Broodlord kit would be awesome


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

great a new nid book haha more reasons to go broke...thank you gw. i dont see any issue w the models currently out, plastic broodlord would be nice but the model looks badass now...i guess ill just use the space hulk broodlord for my plastic one


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well l hope they would do DH or WH before ninds (agien) and l know more DH and WH players then nind players :wink: but thats just where l am l think. Anyway at least SW are getting an update the BA and DE still need some kind of helping hand though


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

This would be good news as i just bought over 3000 points in nids for about 80USD! That should push us over 8000, but i hear the new codex will include many new units thereby causing another "rush to buy" when i thought i had everything....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nids will be out in Feb/March next year,rumor is that they have added 4 new types of nid to the codex and that characters are back and the plastic trygon.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Nids will be out in Feb/March next year,rumor is that they have added 4 new types of nid to the codex and that characters are back and the plastic trygon.


 Don't say "will be out", you will get peoples hopes up :laugh: and in my opinion i dont see why gw would bother to re-do a tyranid codex when they only released the current codex a few years ago. Hence why I dont believe these rumours :grin: though a plastic trygon will be nice...


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Trygon*

A guy, i can remember his name to credit him :S But hes posted a load of rumours, one of wich is tyranids and a plastic trygon once more. Just thoughyt id let you know, hes on the news n rumours bit:victory:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I just bought nids. The codex I bought has had a dodgy spine and the GW store said they will replace it, but no new codex has come in for some time... Maybe the new edition Dex is coming sooner rather than later...


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

sounds good, I was talking to the FLGS owner were I'm at and he mentioned that they Tyranid codex is now out of print!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

DarKKKKK said:


> I personally hate Tyranids, mainly because my friend has like 10,000 + pts of them. Although he did find out some interesting info at our local hobby shop. Most of the owners know that our group of friends are their best customers and we know them pretty well. According to my Nid buddy he went up to the shop and found out that the store wasnt getting anymore Nid Codices or Battleforces. :wink: The attendent at the store hinted at new Nids on the way sometime in the first quarter or the end of it in 2010.


Yeah, the guy at my lgs mentioned that the tyranid codex was now out of print!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> Don't say "will be out", you will get peoples hopes up :laugh: and in my opinion i dont see why gw would bother to re-do a tyranid codex when they only released the current codex a few years ago. Hence why I dont believe these rumours :grin: though a plastic trygon will be nice...


actually a 2010 release would make it 5 years and you would be surprised how many codexes/army books have been redone after exactly 5 years,its almost like they are on a rotation or something....


----------



## Drazel (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, if the schedule hasn't been altered (after some guy at head office decided to put up a copy of the play-test 'Nid 'dex), then Nids are due in November, with Skaven coming up in December.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I merged the two Nid threads into one as we don't need multiple rumour threads discussing the same thing.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Drazel said:


> Well, if the schedule hasn't been altered (after some guy at head office decided to put up a copy of the play-test 'Nid 'dex), then Nids are due in November, with Skaven coming up in December.


Not a chance on the 'Nids. Wolves are coming out at the beginning of October. No way in hell would they release the Tyranids only a month later. Don't expect to see the Tyranids until 2010.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Feb-March 2010, indeed. (I'm leaning towards 6th Feb, but that's a guess.) As for the re-emergence of Old-One-Eye-type options, ie, 'named character' types...well...it's not _necessarily_ just wishlisting. :wink:

Also, my sources said that it might be a good idea to buy Raveners...(but didn't say if they were getting a new model, so hold off a month or two)...


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't wait - this has given me the reason to finally sort out a proper tyranid army - roll on Feb!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Buy Gaunts now. No, I mean NOW!

Remember the Cadian boxes? Yeah.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Any word on how warriors will be in the new codex? I had heard that they might possibly be moved into a troops slot or buffed in such a way as to be more common to represent the fluff... (DO NOT quote me on that though)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

All I know is that GW aren't happy with how uncommon they are atm, and think they should be a lot more common in armies. I expect them to be better/more central to the FoC/both.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Say that to the BS4, S5, T5, 3+ Save Warriors becoming Heavy Support with Venom Cannons, and Warriors available as Troops


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmmm. Needs MOAR Pulse Laser.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Gaunt buying should be an even higher priority, Nids now officially coming out in January 

(One month on an unconfirmed day means everything people...)


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Gaunt buying should be an even higher priority, Nids now officially coming out in January
> 
> (One month on an unconfirmed day means everything people...)


This brings so much joy to my heart. Not only do I have 180 Gaunts, 90 Hormagaunts, 45 Gargoyles, 18 Raveners, 20 Warriors, but I should be able to get my hands on the codex late Oct, Early November. Squeee!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

although I am overjoyed with the fact that nids will "probably" be coming out soon, the thing ill have a distaste for is the sudden burst of people playing nids just to get a really big model :/ (yay flavors of the month)
but ya i definitely agree the fast attack choices need redoing, I cant remember a serious game I played that I took a fast attack slot. ravaners were so cool but the fact that they are metal is retarded, and the point cost is a little high.
I would like them to balance out all the units so that its helpful to take any of the stuff, and not regret it later as well.
cant wait to glimpse the new models though, going to be a party and a half


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't worry too much about the flavor of the month thing. Bandwagon types that are only into the army because of the shiny stuff will move on to another army before long. Instead, rejoice since this new book will doubtlessly encourage new (serious) Tyranid players to join the fold.


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

All I can say is roll on Jan and new releases. It couldn't have come at a better time for me as I started a Nids army a few months ago, got about 750 points worth, then started to hear rumours about possible future changes, so decided to hold fire until the new year before expanding. Plus it now gives me motivation to get the rest of my Blood Ravens painted up before I dive into the new army talons first!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The flavor of the month thing is good. Think about it. All these people who spend money on the new units. Ensuring the launch is successful for those of us who are serious and promoting further new releases. Win win. More updates and models for all..


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Don't worry too much about the flavor of the month thing. Bandwagon types that are only into the army because of the shiny stuff will move on to another army before long. Instead, rejoice since this new book will doubtlessly encourage new (serious) Tyranid players to join the fold.


I'm still waiting for IG Tanks to be in stock, after their Dex came out...suppose it's good. You saw my reply elsewhere on Nids?


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

At games day they said that the codex is being released in january the 2nd if my memory is correct :grin:.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> At games day they said that the codex is being released in january the 2nd if my memory is correct :grin:.


Agreed. This is the same date that's been floating around the Rumor threads at WarSeer, too. It sounds to be an "official" statement, if you take my meaning with a grain of salt since I can't verify that myself.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I was after the "Carnifex Brood" thing, 3 'fexs for £50. I cant find it aniwhere though, Is it no longer in production due to this new codex? Or am i not looking hard enough. If one of you guys can find it that would be great XD


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> At games day they said that the codex is being released in january the 2nd if my memory is correct :grin:.





Ascendant Valor said:


> Agreed. This is the same date that's been floating around the Rumor threads at WarSeer, too. It sounds to be an "official" statement, if you take my meaning with a grain of salt since I can't verify that myself.


Sounds early, here is why:

January is generally "economic hangover month" from Xmas where folks burn all cash they have, and a lot more. Thus GW has for quite a few years skipped Jan releases. Having the release at the 30th Jan however would fit it nicely with new cash, and still be an early release:grin:

That it was said so at Gamesday is a strong hint, lets see if that turns out true. Im not saying I dont like the idea of a 2nd Jan release, in fact that might be very good, perhaps they can fiddle in a 4th codex next year if they do like that. Im Simply stating that the profit from an early Jan release is less then if the release is after payday in Jan/early Feb...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> I was after the "Carnifex Brood" thing, 3 'fexs for £50. I cant find it aniwhere though, Is it no longer in production due to this new codex? Or am i not looking hard enough. If one of you guys can find it that would be great XD


I think it was limited edition and has been discontinued. However, IF this codex does something insane like UNITS of carnifexes, then most likely they will put it back in print.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Sounds early, here is why:
> 
> January is generally "economic hangover month" from Xmas where folks burn all cash they have, and a lot more. Thus GW has for quite a few years skipped Jan releases. Having the release at the 30th Jan however would fit it nicely with new cash, and still be an early release:grin:
> 
> That it was said so at Gamesday is a strong hint, lets see if that turns out true. Im not saying I dont like the idea of a 2nd Jan release, in fact that might be very good, perhaps they can fiddle in a 4th codex next year if they do like that. Im Simply stating that the profit from an early Jan release is less then if the release is after payday in Jan/early Feb...


You're forgetting the last 2 years: Janu-WAAARGH-y. They released a mass of Orks two years in a row. I would hardly call that a skipped release.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

well the fact of the matter is that gw knows that a shit load of people are going to buy the new stuff (a lot more if they release a trigon and what not) and will still make tons of money even if released in jan, and making people wait till Feb will die down a lot of interest in my opinion, better release it sooner than later for a better use of the shock value of nids being remade out of the blue.

and why does everyone want a plastic broodlord model? I would much rather have plastic raveners or even zoanthropes (things you'll have more than 1 or two of in your army).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

oblivion8 said:


> and why does everyone want a plastic broodlord model? I would much rather have plastic raveners or even zoanthropes (things you'll have more than 1 or two of in your army).


I'm not sure if people want a plastic Broodlord as much as they just want a _new_ Broodlord. Lots of people aren't a fan of its current pose.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I have subbed the happy hug model by a based Space Hulk one in my games


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> You're forgetting the last 2 years: Janu-WAAARGH-y. They released a mass of Orks two years in a row. I would hardly call that a skipped release.


I did not say that they skip releases totally in Jan, but second waves like this year(Orks) is a different thing from new armylist/codex releases. Exactly what was released exactly when in Jan 2k8 is unknown to me though so I skip that detail.

The 3 years(quit 2k6) I worked for GW December and January was considered "no major releases" months, aka no new books, but some second wave models of course. They might have changed this lately but I doubt that.
More or less every shop of any kind has Jan as "low cash month" since Xmas drains the peoples cash hard. Folks seek to get by Jan, fancy shopping will have to wait till Feb


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Here in Aus it's different, as Australia day is in January and so we have Australia day sales, here in Aus I'd say it's quite a big spending month due to these sales leading up to and on Aus Day.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

*codex*

im sure most of you have seen this already but heres some pics on the gw site.  along was the quote 
"January 2010 signals the release of the latest Warhammer 40,000 release, Codex: Tyranids. A 96-page volume packed to bursting with background, history, artwork and stunning miniatures, Codex: Tyranids is the ultimate resource for Tyranid players everywhere" and " there will be three new plastic kits and three new metal models released alongside the Codex." :victory:


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

killmaimburn said:


> Any word on how warriors will be in the new codex? I had heard that they might possibly be moved into a troops slot or buffed in such a way as to be more common to represent the fluff... (DO NOT quote me on that though)


I heard at my local gaming store that the warriors will be classified in different groups based on what they are equipped with. Either HQ, Elites, or Troops. That was the rumor I heard from a guy there, along with the trygon being a basic model instead of apoc. And Genes getting reworked to be a bit more point conscious and their classification. A new troop choice could be one of the new creature. Also another big bug could be the malethorpe along with those trygons.

I personally can't wait, I wanted to expand my army with a tyrant or two. Guess I could just go for some gaunts. You guys think basic gaunts or hormies a better investment? send a pm with suggestions please.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont think genestealers should be more points, I agree that some of their abilities (cough*tendrils) may be a tad  under priced but I think they themsleves are a tad pricey to tell you the truth. I hate the fact that flamers mulch em unless you give them a 4 point upgrade, and in a stealer hvy army (which is completly fluff viable for gosh sake) that upgrade tends to end up costing you too many points.

A malethrope would be a kick ass thing to have in your army along with your regular thropes and in a big game it would look cool among your trygon(s) and fex's.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can now officially take an all Warrrior Army.

Heavy Support Warriors can all take Venom Cannons or Barbed Stranglers (although 9 S3 Blasts is a bit shit).

As for malanthrope - it's not actually a Super sized Zoanthrope, it's a super sized Ripper Swarm. 

Genestealers are becoming elite, but IIRC from the rumour, you can still make Genestealer Armies (Broodlords allow one Stealer unit to be troops).

My main hope is to either be able to recreate the flying or burrowing armies from Imperial Armour. I'm treating myself to a Harridan from Forge World, and I'd like to have it with a theme, rather than just being a cool model to pick up for Apolcaylpse.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I cant wait for the tyranids belive it or not XD Theyre great to paint, but also the ammount of conversions and detailing will be insane  If anyone wants any nids doing im your man XD Aaaah, i think ill make a bunch of malanthropes


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow, 4 units of stealers max in an army (plus one i suppose to broodlords unit)
thats ummmm kinda stupid but watev.
I guess ill need to buy some guants now XD


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like BL makes stealers troops at 1/BL... so that sounds like 7 units of stealers to me: 2 retinue, 3 Elite, 2 Troop (no 0-1 limit on BL: GW is scrapping all the limits on non-SCs and rumour says we can have an all stealer army... so need those 2 troops).


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

Why is it that GWS is so secretive about when they release a new codex, I hate to say it but that really f-ing pisses me off a fair bit.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

There will need to be some new special weps in certain races!
For EG
Tyranid Bolt
Str 6 ap 4 2d6 for wounding!


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just getting ready to sell my bugs, but now I dont think that is gonna happen. 
Im actually excited I have a painted army coming out with a new Codex. 

Thats a first for me. 

WOOO HOOOO:grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> wow, 4 units of stealers max in an army (plus one i suppose to broodlords unit)
> thats ummmm kinda stupid but watev.
> I guess ill need to buy some guants now XD


5-7 Genestealer Units, i think it was - Tim (or is it Steve?) has it right, IIRC.

Bit annoying that it also removes the possibility of another Vanguard Organism - the Lictors apparently getting a boost, though. Hopefully it'll work like a Command Squad, Dedicated Transport or Engineseer, in that it can be taken but not require a FOC slot.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I've heard that they're going to make it easier for tyranids to take out armour from range. I also heard that they're making biovorers (I probaly just murdered that spelling...) a "legitimate" choice.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, both of those are are pretty much certs- with the massive amount of mech in 5th ed tyranids really need to be able deal effectively with it.. and biovores are great if you get lucky but average luck in an anhilation mission is game over


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Man... it's like they JUST released some new 'nids not long ago...
Why don't they make some new Dark Eldar or Necrons, they are starting to show some age... the 'nids have enough!


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

@Liforrevenge
:angry::threaten:
But I do agree with the dark eldar bit...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*stolen from another site*

Ok i found this on another site and thought it might be worth a look;

Code: 
Hive Tyrant WS5 BS3 S5 T6 W4 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv3+ 
Hive Tyrant Alpha WS7 BS4 S7 T8 W6 I7 A6 Ld10 Sv2+ 

Straight hive Tyrant looks identical to current, which is fine; there isn't any problem with her right now, as far as I can tell, except the limited set of useful bio-weapon configurations, which is more likely fixed with the weapons and biomorphs than the statline of the creature herself. 

Tyrant Alpha seems to be an Apoc-only entry; S7 T8 W6 I7 A6 is more powerful than any MC in the game so far, especially if you can slot a 12-shot Venom Cannon on her. Somehow, this is hard to believe. 

Code: 
Tyrant guard WS5 BS3 S5 T6 W2 I5 A2+2 Ld10 Sv3+ 

Guard looks the same as current. First piece of evidence that Scything Talons will be +2 attacks instead of +1. Having the +2 attacks on the statline implies that the ST will be standard. This represents a disturbing shift from the 3rd Ed upright lashwhip guards to the ugly, stubby 4th ed guards with talons. Oh well. Maybe they'll get cheaper or something. 

Code: 
Broodlord WS6 BS3 S5 T5 W3 I7 A3+2 Ld10 Sv4+ 
Broodlord Alpha WS8 BS3 S6 T5 W4 I9 A7+2 Ld10 Sv3+ 

Broodlord looks identical to current, except for the +2 attack Scything Talons. The Alpha looks possible for normal games; he's got a pretty beefy statline (Sweeping advance at I9, anyone?), but nothing unbelievable other than his SEVEN BASE ATTACKS. Still, Khorne chaos lord with daemon weapon can crank out similar amounts of attackage, so maybe it's not Apoc-only. 

Code: 
Brood Magus WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I6 A3 Ld10 Sv2+/4++ 

Nothing really to compare with this guy. His statline seems a bit high for the current vision of the Magus (who looks like a bald human, not a high-end close combat specialist). The statline seems more appropriate for a slightly overweight genestealer with some psyker powers (Warp Field to explain the 2+/4++ save, for example). This would be reasonable to make him fit in the Tyranid army (as opposed to a Genestealer Cult). 

Code: 
Tyranid Warrior WS4 BS2 S4 T4 W2 I4 A2+2 Ld10 Sv4+ 
Winged Warrior WS4 BS2 S4 T4 W2 I4 A2+2 Ld10 Sv5+ 
Guardian Warrior WS5 BS3 S5 T5 W2 I4 A2+2 Ld10 Sv3+ 

Standard Warrior looks nearly identical to current, although he (and all his brethren) have the +2 attacks for Scything Talons standard. This suggests that Warriors (unlike Tyrants, above) wouldn't be able to go for a 100% shooty build, which isn't so bad considering the current standard of DS/ST. The improvement to save is nice, but it's unclear whether this would be further improvable (probably not, considering the 3+ save on the Guardian). The 5+ save on the winged warrior is a disappointment, as this will make them continue to be bolter bait, unless they are significantly cheaper than they are now (to permit larger brood sizes). And, possibly, if they can be Fleet of Wing. The Guardian, I would guess, is either 0-1 or only available as HQ or (more likely IMHO) Heavy Support. The higher WS and BS are nice (especially if improvable), as is the higher S (leading to better shooting weapons) and T (more resilient) and the aforementioned 3+ armor save. These guys are probably *very* expensive to compensate, and probably have a smaller max brood size, but would be the "devastator squad" equivalent for lots of mid-grade shots to compare to the shooty MCs "tank". Overall seems reasonable. 

Code: 
Lictor WS9 BS0 S6 T4 W3 I9 A3+2 Ld10 Sv5+/4++ 

At first glance, the stats seem a bit over the top, but really they might actually be plausible. WS9 isn't going to help him on the offense (WS6 already had him hitting 99% of the enemy models on 3+ with a reroll), but it is over the critical 2xWS+1 boundary to be hit on 5+ by WS4 (MEqs and Orks). This would go a long way to improving his survivability against massed close combat attacks which are currently a serious weak spot. The W3 has been a long time in coming, looking at the model size, and the +2 attacks follows the pattern for Scything Talons. The 5+/4++ save is the last bit of assistance for protecting him, as it will give him a good save against everything (especially the powerfists that might overwise Instant Death the poor beast). I9 is a bit much, but he was already going first most of the time anyway, so the main effect is to improve his ability to do Hit and Run (very useful) and Sweeping Advances (also potentially very useful). Plausible, perhaps. 

Code: 
Genestealer WS6 BS0 S4 T4 W1 I6 A2 Ld10 Sv5+ 

No apparent changes. Didn't need them. Moving on. 

Code: 
Gaunt WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W1 I4 A1 Ld5 Sv6+ 

Same same. Any changes must be in the cost/biomorph/special rules. 

Code: 
Hormagaunt WS4 BS3 S3 T3 W1 I4 A1+2 Ld5 Sv6+ 

As previous, but with the notable inclusion of the +2 attacks for Scything Talons. If this is combined with the rumored reduction in cost to 6 pts, they will be much more attractive. 

Code: 
Ripper Swarm WS3 BS1 S3 T3 W3 I2 A3 Ld10 Sv6+ 

No apparent changes here, moving on. 

Code: 
Ravener WS5 BS3 S4 T4 W2 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv5+ 
Ravener Alpha WS7 BS4 S6 T5 W4 I7 A6 Ld10 Sv3+ 

Base Rav seems very similar to current, so hopefully changes in the special rules or costing to make up for their current vulnerability to, well, pretty much everything. Oddly, he doesn't have Scything Talons standard, which makes him (potentially) even more shooty than the Warriors. This seems pretty unlikely, since even now the Rav has to take at least one set of ST. The Alpha is a thinly-disguised Red Terror, with upgraded stats; as compared to the "old" Terror, it looks like he's WS+2, he has a BS (strange, that), S+1, W+1, I+4, and A+3 (although no scything talons, also kinda strange), making him a much better fighter but about the same on defense (nice 3+ save stayed, though). The T5 W4 makes him a candidate for regular games, especially with the Trygon at the next higher level of Ravener-y goodness. If he gets access to any shooting weapons, he'll be nearly as good as a Tyrant Alpha, which seems a bit unlikely. 

Code: 
Trygon WS6 BS3 S8 T7 W6 I5 A8 Ld10 Sv2+/4++ 

It seems odd that this guy has more S, T, W, and A than the Rav Alpha, and a better Sv (with the voltage field invulnerable, perhaps?), but worse WS, BS (why have BS at all?), and I. The Alpha Rav would be the assassin to this guy's sledgehammer. With A8 and W6, this guy seems to be a good candidate for Apoc-only. 

Code: 
Gargoyle WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W1 I4 A1 Ld10 Sv6+ 

No apparent changes, moving on. 

Code: 
Zoanthrope WS3 BS4 S4 T4 W2 I4 A2 Ld10 Sv2+/3++ 

BS4 is huge huge huge; this by itself makes the Warp Blast 17% better. The 2+/3++ Warp Field save is also a significant benefit, as it allows him to survive in the open, against any flavor of shooting weapon, and in close combat even with nearly any troop in the game , sort of similar to TH/SS terminators. Presumably, this flavor of Warp Field will NOT be accessible to Hive Tyrants, as an MC with 2+/3++ save would be somewhat broken (or phenomenally expensive). 

Code: 
Malanthrope WS3 BS4 S6 T5 W4 I4 A5 Ld10 Sv2+/3++ 

Looks pretty similar to the current Imperial Armor Malanthrope; T5 W4 A5 is hardly overpowered for a normal game, so I have high hopes that this guy will not be an Apoc-only choice. On the other side, though, is that 2+/3++ Zoanthrope Warp Field Save on a monstrous creature. At T5 this isn't quite as broken, but it's still likely to be pretty expensive. 

Code: 
Exocrine WS3 BS4 S10 T8 W6 I1 A3 Ld10 Sv2+/4++ 

The statline looks pretty close to expected based on the source "slug-tank" from Armorcast. T8 W6 Sv2+/4++ leads me to think that this guy is, again, Apoc-only. I would guess his base weaponry is a single bio-cannnon (which would be S10 AP3 Assault 6 by the legend below; easily the best shooting weapon in the entire game with the possible exception of the Witch-hunter's Exorcist missile launcher). 

Code: 
Biovore WS3 BS3 S4 T5 W2 I1 A1 Ld10 Sv3+ 

Massive increase in survivability at T5 and 3+ save, but that was never really the problem. Ld10 is nice to, to prevent them running away from random shooting or assaults, but again, not really the problem. If the spore mines (below) are accurate, though, these guys might actually be worth taking again (assuming the spore mine = KP problem has been solved). Hopefully the extra defensive upgrades don't push their cost too high. 

Code: 
Carnifex WS4 BS2 S7 T6 W4 I3 A3+4 Ld10 Sv3+ 

Hmmm. Hard to read, this one. WS+1, I+2, A+1, and two sets of Scything Talons for the +4 attacks. With the reduced S-2, which only really affects shooting weapons (since S7 ignoring armor saves is quite sufficient to take out infantry, and the MC +2d6 is more than enough for vehicles in close combat, especially with SEVEN attacks). This all together suggests that Carnifexes are going back to their Screamer-Killer roots, although there is going to be at least some configurability based on the picture of the ST/CrCl Fex on the Codex cover. Now, if this guy can take one or more shooting weapons he's going to be a beast; the barbed strangler loses quite a bit of power (only S6 now), but the VC becomes S9 Assault 6 (owch!). Even assuming it still has some anti-vehicular nerf (glance only, or -1 to damage rolls, or whatever), this is still pretty potent. If true, this would pretty much be the end of the current Sniperfex, since the VC becomes a good weapon by itself, and the BS isn't a heavy vehicle hunter at S6. 

Code: 
Hierodule WS4 BS3 S10 T8 W8 I3 A4+4 Ld10 Sv2+ 

Apoc-only, in my assessment, for the same reasons cited previously (T8 W8?). With bio-cannons, he is utterly beyond powerful for a normal-scale game. 


Code: Weapon: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Barbed Strangler 36" S-1 5 Assault 1 5" Blast Strangle 

Pretty much the same for the Warriors and Hive Tyrants (anti-personnel); not sure what Strangle will do, it would be nice to create a Difficult/Dangerous terrain effect, to slow down the enemy and make them easier to assault. The main change here is on the Carnifex, where it ceases to be heavy enough to damage AV13-14, making it a bad match for the venom Cannon. 

Code: Weapon: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Devourer 18" S-1(6) - Assault 2X Living Ammunition 

No change, not even for the Carnifex (assuming he can still take shooting weapons). 

Code: Weapon: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Deathspitter 24" S+1 5 Assault 1 3" Blast, Melta 

Melta is a *massive* change, turning this very good anti-personnel weapon into a very good anti-anything weapon (albeit with the accuracy issues inherent with a blast weapon). The main down side is the Melta effect requiring 1/2 range (12" in this case). This makes it essentially a blast multi-melta when pointed at a vehicle (much worse at infantry due to meh AP). Of all of the things here, this is the one I buy the least...melta is always paired with a very good AP (which only makes sense). Having it with an AP5 weapon is just weird. Nevertheless, interesting if true. 

Code: Weapon: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Fleshborer 12" S+1(6) 5 Assault X Living Ammunition 

No change. 

Code: Weapon: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Spinebanks 12" S+0 5 Assault X Twin Linked, Subconscious Weapon 

I can only assume that he is a misprint; spinefists are a very common weapon with the gaunts, and GW doesn't usually crush backward compatibility that much. In any case, the only change here is the Subconcious weapon, which is almost certainly like the Spinebanks are now, the Tyranid version of Machine Spirit, allowing an extra weapon per turn. 

Code: Weapons: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Venom Cannon 36" S+2 4 Assault 2X Poison (2+) 

Better in every meaningful way. Against infantry, the 2+ poison combined with the high strength will ensure a 2+ rerolled to wound against pretty much any target, and the doubling of shots (!!!) will offset the mediocre AP to make it useful even against targets with decent saves. Even assuming Warriors can't get a +S biomorph, this is still a S6 AP4 Assault 4 weapon that wounds T6 and less on 2+ reerolled; somewhere in the vicinity of an assault cannon (no rending, but longer range and better to wound). And it only gets better from there...no indication whether there are any rules to keep it from being an outstanding anti-vehicular weapon as well; even with a Glance only rule, the doubled shots will still be a threat to any vehicle, especially from a Tyrant or Fex. 

Code: Weapons: Range S (Max) AP Type Special Effects 
Biocannon 48" S+0 3 Assault 2X 

Now this is just silly. On the one side, the S+0 makes it an anti-infantry weapon on anything south of a Carnifex (although it would make a wonderful anti-MEq weapon with lots of shots and AP3), but on an Exocrine or Hierodule it becomes anti-everything. If this isn't Apoc-only, I'll eat my chitinous head-crest. 


Code: Mines: S AP Special Effects 
Bioacid 5 3 3" Blast Lance, +2d6 vs Armor 

Pretty unbelievable. S+2, Lance, and Melta (effectively, but without a range restriction). By rough math, this means a hit has better than 50% chance of glancing any armor out there (Lance -> AV12 max, S5 + 2d6 roll of 7 = 12). This is too good, I don't buy it. Oh, and it would be a spectacular anti-MEq weapon as well, with 3+ to wound and ignoring armor saves. 


Code: Mines: S AP Special Effects 
Toxic Gas 3 - 3" Blast Poison (2+) no cover saves allowed 

I'm not sure this is competition for the bio-acid mine, but ignoring cover saves is a pretty good inducement with all of the cover out there these days. Wounding everything on a 2+ is a nice boost from the current rules as well. The only thing hindring this beast is troops with good armor saves (perhaps not as much of a problem these days with Ork and IG armies running rampant, but MEqs will still be a problem). This one would be a good back-up mine if you can take more than one type. 


Code: Mines: S AP Special Effects 
Strangler 2 5 5" Blast Strangle 

Hard to say what this means without knowing what the Strangle special rule does. S2 is not a good sign, but a large blast template is always a good thing, so perhaps this will be worth it. 


Code: Mines: S AP Special Effects 
Spine Frag 6 4 5" Blast 

The replacement for the current Frag mine; better in literally every way; S+2, AP-1, bigger blast. What's not to like, this thing is basically a railgun submunition shot. I would be inclined to use this against Orks or IG instead of the Toxin mines, just for the higher strength (for hitting light vehicles of opportunity) and larger blast radius (for better accuracy and more models under the templates

D


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Offensively long list of drool-inducing awesome.


:shok:
That is all.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Eh, I'm not buying it. Those stat lines look pretty uneven and the inclusion of seperate stat lines for apoc versions of creatures doesn't make any sense.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

just need to get past two things before I comment :biggrin:


> Straight hive Tyrant looks identical to current, which is fine; there isn't any problem with her right now


 since when are hive tyrants female? XD kind of a neat idea though never really thought of it like that.


> This represents a disturbing shift from the 3rd Ed upright lashwhip guards to the ugly, stubby 4th ed guards with talons


 why is it some people dont like the 4th edition models? (the old ones were so.... cartoony, while the new ones acually look like a plausible creature, and tougher too)
anyways now that thats out of the way.

interesting find, hopefully most of it is true (paired with new rules, this list would be pretty cool)
I dont think there will be apocalypse stuff in the codex, so either thats for both a new apocalypse book AND the codex, the whole things fake, or us nid players are going to be ridiculously happy with the next codex XD

as much as I appreciate the fact that shooty armies it seems (in this list at least) are getting more anti tank, I would like to see some more things that help a pure close combat army deal with the tanks too, maybe in the form of special rules for speed or something of the like.

hope the raveners can assualt after burrowing, makes sense, and makes them worth taking.

only thing left to say is that those lictors on my shelf are starting to look a lot more playable after I read this :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> just need to get past two things before I comment :biggrin:
> since when are hive tyrants female? XD kind of a neat idea though never really thought of it like that.
> why is it some people dont like the 4th edition models? (the old ones were so.... cartoony, while the new ones acually look like a plausible creature, and tougher too)
> anyways now that thats out of the way.


First of all, I love the 4th ed models.
All the 3rd ed models were ugly as sin, except the plastics.
The Carnifexes were alright, _alright,_ but the new ones are miles better.
The Hive Tyrants were hideous.
The Guard were hideous.
The LICTOR was Hideous.
Practically the only one that WAS good was the Zoanthrope, and they still managed to do better in the new one (although I prefer the 2nd ed style, and will convert Warriors to be like that), and the Biovore, which wasn't replaced until not too long ago, and not for need, but just as an improvement.



oblivion8 said:


> interesting find, hopefully most of it is true (paired with new rules, this list would be pretty cool)
> I dont think there will be apocalypse stuff in the codex, so either thats for both a new apocalypse book AND the codex, the whole things fake, or us nid players are going to be ridiculously happy with the next codex XD
> 
> as much as I appreciate the fact that shooty armies it seems (in this list at least) are getting more anti tank, I would like to see some more things that help a pure close combat army deal with the tanks too, maybe in the form of special rules for speed or something of the like.
> ...


I agree, having 'Apocalypse only!' units is completely stupid.
I think it's more likely that they're just horrendously expensive, 1 per list things, that alter the FOC.

Like, for example, a Heirodule might enable a Nidzilla army.
And a Ravener Alpha might enable a Ravener-spam army, perhaps with Gargoyles as troops or something.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The 3rd ed hive tyrant was awesome loved the model as for the lictor it's looked pretty good for it's entire existance in my opinion, and yes some of those rules look sketchy


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dont know what to think about the list- some things sounds likely while others I just cant imagine happening. Im not happy about the massive increase in size of models over the years, anything significantly bigger then a current fex should not be able to be used in a 40k game (I dont want to look like I'm moving house everytime I want to play a 2k game).

non-troop 2nd ed nids look great- the fex/tyrant/lictor/biovores/guard are all fantastic. I will admit that the current gaunts/warriors/stealers look better (original hormogaunts were fantastic but metal and expensive, shame Aliens kicked GWs asses over copywrite).
- not a fan of the 3rd ed lictor.. either take the 2nd or 4th


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, the list was posted quite some long time ago on LO, and personally I thought it was fake. If it is not I will be happy, of course (well, depending on prices of things, both points and €€$$ wise). It's just that some things (particularly the alpha versions) seem quite overpowered.

I would love to have exocrines in 40k (I love Hive fleet moloch's conversions) and the plastic trygon would be sweet too! (and I hope the trygon does come out after all the rumours)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

elkhantar said:


> Well, the list was posted quite some long time ago on LO, and personally I thought it was fake. If it is not I will be happy, of course (well, depending on prices of things, both points and €€$$ wise). It's just that some things (particularly the alpha versions) seem quite overpowered.
> 
> I would love to have exocrines in 40k (I love Hive fleet moloch's conversions) and the plastic trygon would be sweet too! (and I hope the trygon does come out after all the rumours)


If they are included, they'll probably be toned down.
Even if they're not, they're going to be _unbelievably_ expensive!
Seriously, those things are beasts on so many levels, they'll either cost huge amounts of points, or seriously restrict other aspects of your army.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree that they will (if included) restrict your army, and cost lots of points, maybe they'll throw em in the back of the book as special monsters to have 0-1 in an army (like a ctan)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They Trygon costs 300+ points. Why should it be toned down? It's a burrowing Godfex, without the potential for Bio Plasma.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

im hopeing none of that is true...........and that all the new kits that will be leaked (Oh they will be!) will end the debate of "Hey look Nids get a gaint flying killing machine! Parrrtaay time!"

So far the ONLY creature that is coming in plastic that is From apoc is the Trygon....who will probley end up being somthing like

ws-4
bs-2
Str-8
T-8
W-5
A:6 *Sounds about right...3 sets of scything talons*
Int:5
LD:Feeeaaarlesssss but 8


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ws6, BS3, S8, T7, W5, I5, A5, Ld10, Sv 2+/6++ MC, Deep Strike, allows units to deep strike from the same place as it (can see being removed), Assault 5 S5, AP5 Range 12 ranged weapon.

Can either fleet, shoot its weapon, or claim the invulnerable save.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Ws6, BS3, S8, T7, W5, I5, A5, Ld10, Sv 2+/6++ MC, Deep Strike, allows units to deep strike from the same place as it (can see being removed), Assault 5 S5, AP5 Range 12 ranged weapon.
> 
> Can either fleet, shoot its weapon, or claim the invulnerable save.


I don't see these as real stats (Or did you make them up....you never said?)


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

better not be I5  needs I6 its a super fast snake thing, maybe I can imagine something like:
WS6 BS0 (doesnt have guns does it?) S7 T7 I6 A5(maybe 6) W5 (maybe 4) Ld10 (fearless) probably around 240-300 pts (able to assualt after deepstriking, but deepstrikes farther then normal?? brings along a unit (maybe random unit))

I dunno


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Cut to the chase.

Do.

We.

Get.

Plastic.

Gargoyles?



wombat_tree said:


> Hierodules would be to many points for a standard game, scythed ones are (IIRC) 700 pts and barbed are another 100. WAY to big for a normal game.


Rule of thumb: Forge World points cost for non-codex units are 25%~50% extra on top of what they would be if they were codex. FW using VDR for their calculations for things with an AV, and I guess just generally overshooting for those with wounds ensures this.

So, GW created Hierodules with proper studio playtesting and streamlining will be somewhere between 400 and 550 points, if they end up in the codex. Which I wouldn't be surprised by, as I understand the 'Dule variants are among the most popular medium big - large FW model, as far as experience goes.


----------

